

World's biggest fake conference in computer science - merraksh
http://sites.google.com/site/worlddump1

======
gee_totes
Wow, this is fascinating. I never knew there was money to be made in holding
fake conferences.

------
minopret
Seen it.
[http://www.google.com/search?q=sites.google.com/site/worlddu...](http://www.google.com/search?q=sites.google.com/site/worlddump1)

